# Utah ute football live stream audio ?



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Is there anywhere you can live stream audio of the Utah ute game am 700 does not have a listen live button


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DeadI said:


> Is there anywhere you can live stream audio of the Utah ute game am 700 does not have a listen live button


Yes they do. I'm listening to it now on the computer. (Hey, pick 6 Utes!) It is on the upper right hand side of their main page. It is fairly small. It says "listen Live".

Another direct TV customer?


----------

